# comment créer deux adresses mail pour un même utilisateur ?



## peupeu (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai deux adresses mail différentes pour un même compte utilisateur. Mail refuse d'enregistrer la deuxième adresse car l'application me signale qu'une adresse existe déjà pour cet utilisateur.
1 - s.peuron@ntl.fr
2- peupeu@ntl.fr
Les deux sont des POP
J'ai le même problème avec Mail sur mon Macbook et sur mon Ipod Touch 2.
Problème contourné avec Entourage sur le Mac.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide
peupeu


----------



## ambrine (1 Février 2009)

c'est bizarre ton truc; il n'y a pas de limite au nombre d'adresse mail que tu peux avoir et que mail peut gérer.... J'en ai une petite dizaine...


----------



## peupeu (1 Février 2009)

bonjour
je sais que cela est bizarre mais je ne trouve aucune solution, que cela soit sur les forum ou les guides d'emploi.
J'ai pour le même "utilisateur" une boite personnelle et une boite diverse. Mail refuse de créer une deuxième boite pour un même utilisateur.
Je na sais que faire.
C'est le seul problème que j'ai depuis que j'ai abandonné Windows pour Mac. Je ne le regrette pas sinon de ne l'avoir fait plus tôt.


----------



## ambrine (1 Février 2009)

Dans mail, tu vas bien dans préférence/comptes; ensuite tu cliques sur "+" et ainsi de suite?


----------



## peupeu (1 Février 2009)

Effectivement c'est cette procédure que j'effectue mais cela bute à chaque fois
Le message est " le compte "peuron" porte déjà ce nom d'hôte et d'utilisateur "
Je ne sais que faire.


----------

